# The prices are advancing...



## nickvc (Feb 18, 2020)

Well here we go, the experts have been projecting much higher PM prices for this year and for continued growth as the fiat money becomes less and less sustainable at its current rates in just about every currency with negative interest rates and quantitive easing all over the world, those holding paper gold may well get stung, thank god for the forum teaching how to get physical values 8)


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 18, 2020)

Note that in the case of rhodium and palladium with such a low circulation, 2 people can fix the price between themselves


----------



## rickbb (Feb 19, 2020)

If gold goes above $2k, I'm selling.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 19, 2020)

rickbb said:


> If gold goes above $2k, I'm selling.



Fair play. Pick a number and stick to it. 8) 8)


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 19, 2020)

It's a daily habit to check kitco every morning...this morning it was "What in the actual ****"

I'm personally not a huge fan of skyrocketing prices. I like stability. Right now I feel rushed.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 19, 2020)

If you read the predictions and the reasons then maybe it all makes sense , I have a very a nasty feeling this is just the start and who knows when or where it will end.
As I said we are blessed here on the forum as we can collect values and see a profit in just about any currency, I just feel sorry for the silly beggars holding paper and not physical.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 19, 2020)

yeah, i've read all kinds of predictions...but all they do is make me second guess selling material, which i really shouldn't second guess. i make money on the flips, not on the market increases...all they do is mess with the accounting.

the effect of price increases just brings in a bunch of riff raff that will gladly pay you tuesday for a hamburger today


----------



## nickvc (Feb 20, 2020)

Sno if you have a decent working capital then the answer is to hold onto the gold or silver and only sell what you need to when you need to buy the next lot to flip, that way your stock of metals hopefully rises and any upturn allows that remaining stock of metals to gain the profit. If the pundits are right and I’m never really sure they are then you will be sitting pretty by holding metals rather than cash.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 20, 2020)

I keep most of my inventory in metals, usually unrefined. It's the best way to keep me from spending it foolishly. 

But yes, still working on developing a solid amount of working cash. Amazed with what I've been able to do in a couple years with just ridiculous thriftyness...but still have a ways to go. What sucks is being all in, every second of every day.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 24, 2020)

Today will be interesting. 

The next pandemic is starting to flex it's muscles, and future speculators are none too pleased.


----------



## AshesoftheUniverse (Feb 24, 2020)

Lino1406 said:


> Note that in the case of rhodium and palladium with such a low circulation, 2 people can fix the price between themselves


Palladium went up $1843US plus Today. and Rhodium is at $11100 US. Scrap yards will be sharking headlight buckets.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 24, 2020)

AshesoftheUniverse said:


> Lino1406 said:
> 
> 
> > Note that in the case of rhodium and palladium with such a low circulation, 2 people can fix the price between themselves
> ...




That Kitco banner is broke.


----------



## AshesoftheUniverse (Feb 24, 2020)

If anyone needs some Rhodium, I have about .5TOZ of commercial Rhodium Chloride and about .5oz of recovered Rhodium metal. I can fire-up my recovery stream for Rh if there is a steady need.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi

Looks like PGM prices have dropped, I wonder how much of it is due to n-covid19 outbreaks.


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 16, 2020)

I'd say that it goes right along with the stock market.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 16, 2020)

Gold's gone down as well now.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 16, 2020)

anachronism said:


> Gold's gone down as well now.



Listening to those at the sharp end of supplying physical you can’t buy gold or silver at these price, these are the quotes for paper gold and silver not physical delivery, could be crap they are talking but I think perhaps not, patience grasshopper the world is in a major upheaval and the value of paper is about to be fully tested.

Perhaps contact one of the major suppliers and ask for physical and the price that may answer a few questions.


----------



## metatp (Mar 16, 2020)

nickvc said:


> Perhaps contact one of the major suppliers and ask for physical and the price that may answer a few questions.



A lot of the major supplier don't have much silver. Either they don't want to sell at these prices, or they are really out of stock on a lot of items.


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 16, 2020)

You can still buy, just not at spot.

I mean, JM has increased handling time and instituted a $299 minimum order.

And they are probably only losing $2/oz doing so, since they are selling it at a $3/oz premium. 

Who knows if they are actually selling that much, or just trying to minimize nickel and dime sales...but I can't say I blame them either way. You don't make money buying high and selling low unless you have taxpayers.


----------



## AshesoftheUniverse (Mar 17, 2020)

One of the major reasons precious metals are dropping in price is that, in order to satisfy margin calls due to the drop in share prices, investors have to sell their precious metal holdings or lose their shares to the Banksters. A lot of funds are tied-up in paper as well, which compounds the problem.
This is what happens when investors are leveraged in paper and borrow large sums from the Banksters. 
The prices will find a new level, once this is over. Cash is King at the moment. Those having the funds in reserve are going to be even wealthier soon.
This is one way the very rich get even richer. Sell high, buy low, sell high.......


----------



## rickbb (Mar 17, 2020)

And don't even get me started on my crypto! I was almost ready to sell it off and then the bottom fell out.


----------



## jarlowski1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your crypto investment :| . I had a friend ask me what I thought about investing in the crypto market a few years ago when it was near its peak. Told him that if it was me I wouldn't invest in it. Glad that I said that because a few weeks after that the crypto market crashed.


----------



## butcher (Mar 17, 2020)

My eye is on the gold to silver ratio.
with the gold to silver ratio for a 200-year average normally running around 37 to 1, and today we see over 100:1 ratios...

With gold at $1,527.00 an ounce and silver at $12.56 giving us a ratio of 120 ounces of silver to one ounce of gold.
It is looking attractive to trade gold for silver, better yet trade paper for a little gold and a lot of silver...

Toilet paper the new currency? The dollar may be worth something in hard times...


On a slightly different subject, anybody knowledgable if the latest flue germs (virus) are killed faster on copper or silver doorknobs, silver spoons, how effective using colloidal silver as a disinfectant or using silver masks...


----------



## rickbb (Mar 18, 2020)

Any effective virus mask would need to filter 99.98% of particles as small as 20 nanometers, (which is what some virus are). As far as I know they don't make one. When you get to that level it's easier and cheaper to just wear a self contained air supply.

There are some full face models with a motorized HEPA filter worn on the back but those cartridge's have to be changed every 8 hours. And then there is the battery to keep charged, etc. But even those are only rated to 0.03 microns, still way bigger than what you would need for virus.

I saw something on some news site a day or 2 ago that said it took 3 hours to kill the covid19 virus when placed on a copper sheet. I suspect that silver would be similar and at those times would make it useless in a mask.

Although if you could make a copper or silver infused mask you could make a killing selling them on eBay.


----------



## rickbb (Mar 18, 2020)

jarlowski1 said:


> Sorry to hear about your crypto investment :| . I had a friend ask me what I thought about investing in the crypto market a few years ago when it was near its peak. Told him that if it was me I wouldn't invest in it. Glad that I said that because a few weeks after that the crypto market crashed.



yeah sucks, although I didn't spend actual money on them, mined them on scrap PC's. Just about to sell, was waiting on them to go over $100 each, they went to $97, 2 weeks later they are $32 and still falling. 

Oh well, just like stocks won't lose any real money unless I sell. I'll just hold them until happy days are here again. lol


----------



## markscomp (Jul 31, 2022)

jimdoc said:


> That Kitco banner is broke.


Is it broke again or intentionally removed?


----------



## Geo (Jul 31, 2022)

Scrap exchange rates as of Friday.


----------

